# I can SEE!!!--Cobalt



## ed4copies (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, it's been a few months since I have turned anything.  The eye surgeries were completed, but the doctor warned me that sawdust could lead to infection which could lead to "losing an eye".

Sometimes, I get the point---even when it's subtle like that

Then, recently someone wrote me a note saying our new cobalt (new formulation of an old alternate product I have used for years) was "very brittle and drills like chalk".  So, seemed like the thing to try!!!

When I drilled it, it came out in ribbons.  Have to admit I have never drilled chalk, but this was not a difficult resin, compared with others I have turned.  And, although I haven't held a tool in a couple months, a few passes with a skew and we were getting ribbons on the lathe, as well!!  I pronounce it "turnable"!!

Made it into a video, which I will edit and add sound--look for it on YouTube between the holidays.

The pen looks a LOT better than the blank, though.  

And MAN is it COOL to be able to SEE WHAT I AM TURNING!!

Thanks for looking!!

Ed


----------



## Roos85 (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks like a very nice pen, on a side note. Why was eye surgery required?


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 21, 2011)

Cataracts had given my world a browny-yellowy color and 20-150 vision---not a "pretty sight".

I was very afraid of the surgery, so put it off until I had no choice.  I now have 20-20 vision, without glasses, for the first time in my life.

This is a VERY GOOD Christmas, for me.
Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Dec 21, 2011)

That's a gorgeous blank!


----------



## G1Pens (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful blank.

Had cataract surgery several years ago. I still don't see 20/20 but I do see a lot better than I did ....and everything is nice and clear...not dingy...yelowish looking. Thing was I didn't realize how bad it was until I had the first eye done...wow !!!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 21, 2011)

Ain't it the truth, Gary!!!!

I have sold copiers, so I am VERY familiar with brightness rating on paper.  There is nothing in my office that is not 92-98 brightness!  But they all looked yellow.

In retrospect, it also had a terrible effect on my attitude----sunlight helps make us "optimistic"---Failure to see sunlight has the opposite effect.

The surgery is, truly a "life-changing" event.  

I am VERY grateful for this outcome!!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 21, 2011)

That is one beautiful resin! Way to go!


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Nicely done, ED!*

Nice Job and a beautiful bank!

But your eyes are not completely healed, yet. I see scratches and a big finger print on the top of the pen!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:. If these old tired eyes can see'em, thery are there!

Just kidding! (Except for the finger print):biggrin:

Happy Holidays!


----------



## bitshird (Dec 21, 2011)

Ed, Glad you can see again, and from the looks of this pen, you can see pretty darned good.
 I had noticed some of the Italian resins kind of act like acrylic acetate (cebloplast) quite a few of the same characteristics, but they do turn easy, but drilling is tricky if your not used to it. 
I think what the person meant was after you drill the swarf out it will crumble like chalk or saw dust once it cools if you allow it to get hot. BUT Man the stuff is Beautiful.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Dec 21, 2011)

Glad you you are back at it and seeing the bright side of things :biggrin:


----------



## 76winger (Dec 21, 2011)

That's a good looking blank Ed, and I'm glad to hear of the progress on your eyes as well!


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 21, 2011)

Congratulations on being able to see good again. Now you should be able to see the blank Dawn heaves at your head in time to duck.  Your blank is gorgeous and the resulting pen is right there with the blank.  Great match and job.  Now you can see, we expect more.
Charles


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 21, 2011)

Eyes are nothing to fool with, I've had glaucoma for a number of years. Pressures in the left eye up to of 55 right eye 51. My Field of vision was  getting worse and worse. I started going to the Dean McGee Eye Institute for treatments, my Doctor had developed a new mini stint to drain the eyes I was approved for experimental surgery  the second person he installed these new stints in so we did the left eye first two years later the right eye, removed my cataracts from both installed lenses now have 20-20 vision, did lose a lot of my  peripheral vision but saved my sight and only use glasses to read. Please at first sign of eye problems take care of them.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm with you, Roy!!

I also have high "pressure" that we have ignored for years.

This ophthalmologist tested twice, then prescribed drops that lowered the number to the teens.  They expect to be able to keep it there, just with drops.  But, yes, I give all this detail because I know a large number of IAP members are in their 50's---they have this to look forward to.  Hopefully, they will have less fear after reading this.

It didn't help me to know how many were successful---I still dreaded the surgery.


----------



## SteveG (Dec 21, 2011)

Ed, I am very glad that your results are good. My own vision problems are relatively minor, and somewhat typical for someone in their 60's.  Bright, clear vision must be a wonderful "upgrade" to your life. Congrats!   Oh, and Nice Pen too! I knew you could see your way clear to do it.

Steve


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 22, 2011)

Great looking pen. I'm glad your eyes are doing so well.


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 22, 2011)

Glad to see you turning again!

Had no idea that you had vision issues....guess it's the big things we never hear about?  Glad it's worked itself out!

Did you have the 'laser thingy'?





BTW, nice pen, love the coloring of that blank.


Scott (need new glasses myself) B


----------



## leestoresund (Dec 22, 2011)

Scott
Not laser surgery. They cut a slit in the side of your eye, slide the old lens out and the new one in.
Instant vision correction!
The ability to see clearly out of one eye and compare it with the (as yet) unchanged vision in the other eye is just awesome. "How did I ever get by with this?"
In each case I was less than 4 hours from leaving the house to being back home. (About a 30 minute ride to the clinic.)
I now ALWAYS wear goggles or mask when turning.
To complement Ed - this is a procedure to anxiously await, not fear.


----------



## EarlD (Dec 22, 2011)

Ed, I'm glad your surgeries went well.  I've had one cataract removed and the other will probably be done next year. 

The cobalt looks great!

EarlD


----------



## drgoretex (Dec 22, 2011)

Congrats on the Eye-fix, Ed.  And a beautiful resin and lovely pen there.

Ken


----------



## Toni (Dec 22, 2011)

Congratulations on your operations I knew they would be a success :biggrin:

Great looking pen as well.  Happy HOlidays to you and Dawn.......


----------



## watchman7 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ed 

Very happy for your success with the eyesurgery. The pen is not half bad either.


----------



## magpens (Dec 22, 2011)

Beautiful pen .... fit for a Princess !!!  You know any of them, Ed ??!!!

Glad your eye surgery was a big success too !


----------



## mrburls (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Ed, are we going to start seeing some high end quality pen turning from you now that you can see what you are turning:smile-big: 
Glad to hear surgery went well for you.  

Happy Holidays, Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Haynie (Dec 23, 2011)

I was wondering why you were putting killer quality blanks in as freebies.  You couldn't see them:biggrin:

Nice looking pen and happy to hear the eye surgery was a complete success.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 23, 2011)

*Sometimes "freebees" are trouble-makers!!*



Haynie said:


> I was wondering why you were putting killer quality blanks in as freebies.  You couldn't see them:biggrin:
> 
> Nice looking pen and happy to hear the eye surgery was a complete success.




This was actually the motivation to turn this pen---we included it as a freebee and got a message that we should try to TURN our blanks, even if we are going to GIVE them away.

So, I did.  We WILL continue to give them away, from time to time.

What better way to improve your turning skills than "blowing up" a FREE blank???  After a FEW, you MAY make a cool pen!!!


----------



## wizard (Dec 23, 2011)

Ed, Really good to hear that your surgeries went well !! Very nice pen !!
May you and Dawn have a wonderful Holiday Season and a great New Year!!
Warm Regards, Doc


----------



## DSallee (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice job on the pen Ed!! Glad to see ya back turnin my friend!!

Dave


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 23, 2011)

Congratulations on the successful eye surgery. The blank and pen are 20-20 also. Merry Christmas to you and Dawn and wishes for a successful New Year.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## broitblat (Dec 23, 2011)

Glad to see you're turning (and glad it's your turn to see).  Nice looking result, too.

  -Barry


----------



## PenPal (Dec 23, 2011)

Ed,

On a clear day I can see forever or at least via the forum that your skill in Penmaking is there, thank you for your pen. Great to learn the Surgeons skill gave you more than you had before. I believe face to face we could have robust conversation and I regard your friendship highly.

Intention, attention, intervention I leave up to my maker who has blessed me with a seeing eye and a kind heart gladdened by my friends.

All the best to you both from us over here. Wilma is limping back to her good self and I have become a good apprentice Chef and bottlewasher our daughter Cherie from Utah arrives in a few hours, our son touched base after several years all chickens responding. The 67 of us are at peace with one another. Learned of other cousins from Scotland who travelled to America to live in the 1840,s two weeks ago, catching up with them as well.

May the seasons improve always over there from us over here.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 23, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> And MAN is it COOL to be able to SEE WHAT I AM TURNING!!
> 
> Thanks for looking!!
> 
> Ed


 

I know what you mean! I recently made my first ever eye appointment .... only about 12 years late .... I have made due with reading glasses (often stacked one on top of the other) .... picked up my new glasses yesterday and it was like someone turned a light on!!! :biggrin:

Nice looking pen, Ed! Happy Holidays!


----------

